# MySQL Zeilenumbruch



## Bluedaishi (25. Jan 2013)

Hi

ich habe nur eine kurze frage,

ist es irgendwie möglich in MySQL in einem varchar() einen zeilenumbruch zuhinterlegen
so das wenn der String an der Konsole ausgegeben wird den zeilenumbruch ausführt ??????

schönen abend noch 
und vielen dank schon mal


----------



## Gast2 (25. Jan 2013)

Klar, ein Zeilenumbruch ist auch nur ein "normales" Zeichen. Je nachdem welches OS und/oder welche Konsole du nutzt ist das sowas wie 
	
	
	
	





```
\n
```
, 
	
	
	
	





```
\r\n
```
 oder 
	
	
	
	





```
\r
```
.


----------



## Bluedaishi (25. Jan 2013)

Ja das habe ich schon probiert aber es wird mir an der Eclipse konsole nur als zeichen ausgegeben
:-(
ich habe auch schon beide \r\n hinterlegt aber es geht nicht.
und mit escape Zeichen davor habe ich es auch getestet /\r\n ging auch nicht , ich bekomme es stur weg nur als Zeichen ausgegeben.


----------



## Gast2 (25. Jan 2013)

Dann schreibst du nicht '\n' (1 Zeichen) rein, sondern die Zeichenfolge \ und n (2 Zeichen).
Wie hast du das in die DB reingeschrieben?


----------



## Bluedaishi (25. Jan 2013)

hab es so in die DB eingetragen

.............. untersuchen '\r\n' oder Manipulation .........


----------



## Gast2 (25. Jan 2013)

Wie gesagt, was du da jetzt reingeschrieben hast sind vier Zeichen (in Hex: 0x2F 0x72 0x2F 0x6E), du musst aber die beiden Steuerzeichen \r und \n reinschreiben (in Hex: 0x0D 0x0A).
Mit welchem Tool trägst du das in die DB ein? Kannst du da vielleicht einfach Enter drücken?!


----------



## Bluedaishi (25. Jan 2013)

ich hab es direkt in die datenbank geschrieben ob ich enter eingebe oder nicht bekomme ich die spalte als eine zeile zurück. Das tool was ich benutze ist die MySQL Workbench


----------



## Gast2 (25. Jan 2013)

Ein drittes mal frage ich nicht nach dem "Wie" 
Das Problem hast du ja jetzt hoffentlich verstanden, viel Erfolg bei der Lösung.


----------



## Bluedaishi (25. Jan 2013)

ich hab dir deine Frage beanwortet  hast du vielleicht nicht gesehen .
aber trotzdem vielen dank für deine Hilfe


----------

